# Injured chickens



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So I had to kill and butcher a chicken a couple days ago from a similar but worse injury. Injured only (as far as I can tell) on the head.

Does anyone have any idea what would be doing this? I have cats (that so far seem to have left the chickens alone) dogs that don't have access to the chickens, other chickens, a rooster, goats, sheep.

And wild are mongoose, rats, hawks, feral cats, mice.

Also, she went missing yesterday and wandered home like this. I don't know when the injuries happened.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

A raccoon.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Those we don't have.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you positive? That is really the only thing I can think of, as raccoons are notorious for pulling their heads off. Hmmm... strange...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes 100% positive we don't have racoons. We've got many invasive species here on the Island of Hawaii but racoons have not yet made an appearance.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Then my next guess would be the mongoose. Ugh, the creepy things!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be a hawk too. I don't know anything about mongoose.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

I would put some blu-kote on it if you have some it will stop other chickens from pecking at the blood


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Another chicken?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

do you have owls. also I have known other chickens to peck at the heads sometimes and cause damage but owls do take the heads off of chickens.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

It was a mongoose. I just saw the little nasty working his way into my chicken yard, when a wild chicken with babies started attacking him and when I came up he was scared off. Now I have to trap it.


----------

